

Twitter is Getting Killed - skhatri11
http://blog.instavest.com/infographic-10-reasons-why-twitter-is-dying

======
skhatri11
Thanks for the typo. That has been fixed.

To address your comment on the CEO search. The markets do not like surprises.
There is too much speculation with Jack Dorsey as the interim CEO. Especially
because Dorsey is the CEO of Square and SqUARE is exploring an IPO. This
further confuses investors. What the market wants is guidance. The fact that
the company of this size has not named a CEO is puzzling. Large companies
don't wait 2 months to name a successor - especially after they have forced
the incumbent out. Most boards have a plan.

------
jkoschei
One of their 10 reasons that Twitter is "dying" is: "Still no CEO. Dick
Costello [sic] forced out in June 2015. Jack Dorsey is Interim CEO. No update
on CEO search."

It's July. Did you really expect to have news on the new CEO less than two
months after the outgoing CEO stepped down?

Also, misspelling Dick Costolo's name severely damages the credibility of this
piece.

